# 5 best saws from the 1970's and 80's? whats your pick?



## skipster (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm interested in hearing what folks consider their 5 favorite saws from the 70's and 80's.
Reliability,durability,collectability and most importantly,performance,are the main criteria,more than brand loyalty,and I'm especially interested in the less common makes like Dolmar etc as well as Stihl and Husky.
I dont know enough about vintage saws to have much input, but I will start with the first 10mm Stihl 044 from 1989(i think?) which to me is my personal pick.
Once i know more,I will add the other 4,but I'm keen to hear others opinions.


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 31, 2016)

Husqvarna 480CD. I've owned one since new, and it still sees use every year cutting firewood for my house and shop. I've had bars on it from 20" to 30" and it never grumbles once. It has a very smooth/broad power curve, and plenty of "grunt" for bucking big wood. The 480CD is often dubbed as heavy and underpowered, but it was a real runner in it's time, very well made, and tough as nails. It was over-shadowed by the 2100 which may have hurt it's popularity some, but they are still very good saws.....IMHO......Cliff


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 31, 2016)

McCullochSP125C, Stihl 08s and S10


----------



## bikemike (Jan 31, 2016)

I'd love to get my hands a old echo twin in good condition and a sacs wankle


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 31, 2016)

Homelite 650 Super, Poulan 5200, McCulloch SP-81, Pioneer P-65 and Partner 7700 come to mind.


----------



## shorthunter (Jan 31, 2016)

Sachs-Dolmar KMS4, Sachs 166 & John Deere 66sv would top my wish list 

As far as work saws go I'd say the Husqvarna 181, early Stihl 044 and Dolmar 115i would be a good stable of saws that you could have bought in the 80's


----------



## Bret4207 (Jan 31, 2016)

McCulloch 10-10/7-10/PM700/800, Husky 266/181/2100, Stihl 028/38/41/56, Pioneer 1100/1200/P41/51/61, Sachs 116/120/133/143, Homelite XL12/925/1050, Poulan 3700/4200, Echo 550/650/750, Jonsered 49/51/70.......they were all good, solid, desirable saws. Some were meant for weekend warriors, some pros. I wouldn't turn up my nose at any of them or their earlier/later counter parts. Many are considered very heavy or slow compared to todays saws, but I'll take heavy and slow if it's reliable and easy to work on.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 31, 2016)

Poulan was top in our area when I started in the late 70s' (North Florida). 

Stihl saws were rare & Husky was unheard of then/ there.

245A first, later a 3400 and one of the first Poulan Pros' not sure the model but late 80s'.


----------



## weimedog (Jan 31, 2016)

Interesting... and I'm glad there is interest in that era! I think looking back has a lot to do with where your interest is vs. the reality of those saw designs. So for me....

1) The entire Husqvarna/Jonsered 272/670 class of saws. I have a 61/272 blend that has its cases manufactured in 1978. So a Husqvarna 268XP is the first of five for me. Still a very productive saw and quite reliable. They stood the test of time.
2) The Jonsered 820-930 class. Mine second being the Jonsered 930's. This is because I LIKE them, not because they were great.
3) The realistic part of me has to mention the Husqvarna 262
4) For old American saws, the Homelite SXL925 series
5) The McCulloch "ProMac 81" Actually that entire class were pretty awesome.

Then Stihl came out with the 044/046 and 066. Game changers. Then the Husqvarna 372....the reply. Then EPA threw them all a huge curve ball and we have these saws we try to be enthusiastic about today. To me the Stihl MS440/460 and Husqvarna Original Style 372xp are at the top of the stack for great saws of all time.


----------



## tickhound93 (Jan 31, 2016)

The super xl has to make this list. There are thousands around here hidden in barns and sheds. They were the ms290 of their day around here. Everyone had one and many still live today.


----------



## zogger (Jan 31, 2016)

sunfish said:


> Poulan was top in our area when I started in the late 70s' (North Florida).
> 
> Stihl saws were rare & Husky was unheard of then/ there.
> 
> 245A first, later a 3400 and one of the first Poulan Pros' not sure the model but late 80s'.



Exactly what I was going to say, poulan 245a and the entire line of countervibe saws, from the 25sva on up.


----------



## 028 super (Jan 31, 2016)

For Stihl my vote goes for 024, 028, 038, and 048. I do not have a lot of time on other brands other than a husky 154 and I liked that saw so that is my fifth. I would like to find a 154 some day.


----------



## bikemike (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice to se a CHAINSAW thread about saws and not drama


----------



## wde_1978 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Sachs-Dolmar 105/108* - introduced in the 80's , full magnesium case, very sturdy build , one PH with two different handle designs
*Sachs-Dolmar KMS-4* - introduced in the mid 70's , features a unique "SACHS Wankel rotary engine" design
*Stihl 090/090AV (090G)* - introduced in the late 60's , torque monster of a saw
*Solo 611 TWIN* - introduced in the mid 60's , features a two cylinder engine design
*Sachs-Dolmar 166 *- introduced in the mid 80's , torque monster of a saw in a small package

These are my picks.
I only own a Sachs-Dolmar 105 & 108 one each. The 105 is a Top Handle design and in my family's (dad) possession since new - it is one heck of a little saw.
All other saws mentioned are just from stuff I read or saw in videos.


----------



## alderman (Jan 31, 2016)

Folks might laugh at this but I think the Shindaiwa 500 has got to rank up there on the homeowner list as a quality, well built machine.


----------



## wde_1978 (Jan 31, 2016)

alderman said:


> Folks might laugh at this but I think the Shindaiwa 500 has got to rank up there on the homeowner list as a quality, well built machine.


If it is built well, then it is worth mentioning!


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 31, 2016)

Around here in the 70's it was Jonsereds all the way for full time cutters with most homeowners/firewooders having the SXL or 10-10 Macs. No Stihls....very few Huskys....some Lombards

A lot of pulpwood cutters back then...lot of papermills to sell to....huge saws were not needed.....20" bar would be considered long....many more 18" bars run back then....

# 1 would have to go to the Jonsereds 621...the trail breaker of the "modern" chainsaw...

#2 would be the 80.......huge favorite by older guys who grew up on the big heavy oldies so the weight wasn't an issue and cutting speed doubled......I have seen countless 80s without a skrid of paint left on them running perfectly..

#3 is the 70E...another heavyweight with reasonable speed and gobs of torque
...later design... almost modern

#4 52/52E super rugged smaller saws with great handling and dependability ...pro built saw all the way

#5 49SP cheaper version of the 52 series....meant as Semi Pro or farm saw but many got worn out making their happy owners a weeks pay in the woods year after year......mine did....

After Jonsereds failed their cutters with 4XX and 5XX series and all but 1 dealership around here closed most went over to Partners for a few years....early 80's Husky started to make inroads and slowly Stihls started showing up too....so ended the "Glory Days" of the real Jonsereds.....They were king in this area in the 70's.......


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 31, 2016)

The only Jonsered saws most people have seen around here are the ones for sale in TSC. Prior to that, they were pretty much unheard of in this area. Same with Pioneer/Partner, Makita/Dolmar. Just weren't any. Poulan, Homelite and Mac were the big ones and now Stihl and Husky have a good share of the market as the Macs and Homelites are pretty much junk these days. Poulans are better imo but not popular for serious woodcutters. As far as Shindaiwa, I don't think I've ever seen one for sale. Efco, never saw one of those either other than maybe at a GTG. Saw brands are definitely regional.
I'll cut wood with any saw someone hands me but the market has changed tremendously since the 80's.


----------



## skipster (Jan 31, 2016)

Great info folks!
Around here,in Victoria,Australia,it was mainly Stihl and McCulloch.
It seems every second saw i stumble over is a chainbrake 08s,so i will add that to my list. All the farmers had them,and some still use them. I know one old bloke in his 80's who has 5 that he bought new,and still uses.
He decided he needed all the attachments,so got one with the drill,one with the concrete saw,an auger,a trimmer,and a normal saw. Great bloke,still working.
So i would add the 08's to my list,as they are ,in our area at least,the most durable and common.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jan 31, 2016)

Here's a few good old saws that had favor on their side....
Pioneer P-62

Husqvarna 2100CD

McCulloch SP81

McCulloch PM700

Husqvarna 66


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 31, 2016)

fearofpavement said:


> The only Jonsered saws most people have seen around here are the ones for sale in TSC. Prior to that, they were pretty much unheard of in this area. Same with Pioneer/Partner, Makita/Dolmar. Just weren't any. Poulan, Homelite and Mac were the big ones and now Stihl and Husky have a good share of the market as the Macs and Homelites are pretty much junk these days. Poulans are better imo but not popular for serious woodcutters. As far as Shindaiwa, I don't think I've ever seen one for sale. Efco, never saw one of those either other than maybe at a GTG. Saw brands are definitely regional.
> I'll cut wood with any saw someone hands me but the market has changed tremendously since the 80's.




Yes they do seem pretty regional.........due in part to the dealer network but also to the market......years ago most all the cutters used the same brand (Jonsereds in this case) and when one person has repeating saw problems they all do.... and then someone finds the next best brand an everyone runs those until something else happens on and on...

So in the 80's Husqvarna tried to get the Jonsereds market share back with a similar name (Jonsered) but hardly anyone bought into them, though the 6XX series is a most excellent series especially the latest versions..... names Super II and Champ.........the can had already been tied on the brand by unhappy 4XX and 5XX series owners......you see a few modern Jonsered saws around but sparce.......I keep the old true Jonsereds running around here for a bunch of old guys that still work in the woods in the winter.....you can certainly pick out the tone of a big healthy Jonsereds working a landing compared to a Husky or Stihl all working within earshot.......


----------



## Old2stroke (Jan 31, 2016)

Have owned a lot of Pioneers, McCullochs and Homelites. Bought a Pioneer P41 just when it was going out of production and its the best saw I have owned and is still running fine today. Decent power, dead reliable, easy to service and never needs fussy tuning. Second choice would be a Homelite XL922 that is heavy as hell but still running great.


----------



## bikemike (Jan 31, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Here's a few good old saws that had favor on their side....
> Pioneer P-62
> 
> Husqvarna 2100CD
> ...



Ur p6 takes the cake


----------



## caffeine1fg (Jan 31, 2016)

262xp, 266se, partner 5000+, any variant 038 and 044.
That's my opionated choices.


----------



## Bret4207 (Jan 31, 2016)

It's funny, where I grew up in the Adirondacks of NY in the 60's and 70's it was McCulloch, Pioneer and Homelite. I honestly didn't know there were any other brands.


----------



## grack (Jan 31, 2016)

Stihl 028 homelite super xl still have both still cutting firewood husky 61 Jonesereds 670 and still 038 would be my choices


----------



## Gugi47 (Jan 31, 2016)

*-Partner 350
-Danarm 1-71ss
-Atom 706
-Military Remington 754G


*


----------



## 166 (Jan 31, 2016)

This has to make the '80s list.

Dolmar 120Si


----------



## rupedoggy (Jan 31, 2016)

I haven't seen any mention of the 680, 690, and 603 Solo. Mike


----------



## SEAM (Feb 1, 2016)

Stihl 034AVS...


----------



## blk05crew (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't have much experience with lots of different models, but from the 80's I sure love me some Poulan CounterVibes's


----------



## nnero (Feb 1, 2016)

Not counting Stihl and Husqvarna, I would have to say Sachs-Dolmar 120si and Pioneer (P-41, 51, 61 etc). Besides being heavy and a fuel hog, my P-61 doesnt cut like a 30 yr old saw. If so many parts werent becoming NLA I would use my 120si so much more. It runs great, is nimble and not too heavy and easy to work on (another reason I like the 6400-7900 family). Super XL and big Homelites are a given.


----------



## MarcS (Feb 1, 2016)

Never ran any older Pioneers or Poulans...based on the older side of the spectrum and my limited firsthand experience I'd have to say the Stihl 041av and Jonsereds 621, 52e, 70e are really good saws both today and when they were the latest in saw technology.


----------



## Greg Perryman (Feb 1, 2016)

Stihl 041 Av and 038Av. 
Remember back when dad started in the 80s cutting wood. Poulan and homelites were the top brand among homeowners. Stihl only if you had enough money to afford one. Dad finally broke down and bought his 038 after his poulan gave out then came along his 044 a few yrs later. Both saws are still goin today.


----------



## cscltd (Feb 1, 2016)

well in Canada and mainly in Ontario and Quebec Homelite XL76 SXL130 ruled the area (updated version of XL101) cheap, powerful, light.
Pioneer Farmsaw (P41)
Husky 61 -gas and go!
Partner 500 -sold alot and they never came back
Stihl 08 -not pretty, not light, not powerful, but would run on anything!


----------



## skipster (Feb 1, 2016)

The 041AV? I have a couple of them in bits,wasnt sure if i should rebuild them,so maybe its worth it.


----------



## MarcS (Feb 1, 2016)

skipster said:


> The 041AV? I have a couple of them in bits,wasnt sure if i should rebuild them,so maybe its worth it.


Maybe...good saws but a lot of parts aren't available anymore (the problem we all have keeping these old saws going). Very smooth and torquey. I enjoy running mine once and a while to keep it in good shape even though I never cared for the goofy half wrap ergos.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## derwoodii (Feb 2, 2016)

076


----------



## anlrolfe (Feb 2, 2016)

Cantdog said:


> A lot of pulpwood cutters back then...lot of papermills to sell to....huge saws were not needed.....20" bar would be considered long....many more 18" bars run back then....



Funny you say that. A Great Uncle of mine cut managed land for pulp & paper carried a Stihl 031 w/ 18" bar IIRC.
More that enough to get it done day-in and day-out for years putting food on the table and keeping the lights on.
He had other saws but this did 90% of his work.

Before that, lots of Mac's


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 2, 2016)

skipster said:


> I'm interested in hearing what folks consider their 5 favorite saws from the 70's and 80's.
> Reliability,durability,collectability and most importantly,performance,are the main criteria,more than brand loyalty,and I'm especially interested in the less common makes like Dolmar etc as well as Stihl and Husky.
> I dont know enough about vintage saws to have much input, but I will start with the first 10mm Stihl 044 from 1989(i think?) which to me is my personal pick.
> Once i know more,I will add the other 4,but I'm keen to hear others opinions.



I have 3 , homie super XL, 028S, 038M. Like my 056M also but have weak ignitions. 

IMHO the stihls were heavier, but built stronger/durable than those that followed.


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 2, 2016)

'0' series Stihls, Mcculloughs, and Poulans were the mainstay here back in those days.


----------



## hillwilliam (Feb 10, 2016)

Haven't been on AS for a while, but a buddy pointed out this thread. Here are a couple of my favorites:


I wasn't actually making a comparison of the old modified P51 and the nearly-stock 655BP. (I cheated with the P51 by using a faster chain.) The 655 had a chisel-ground chain, ground by a pro, and the P51 had my basic chisel-filed work chain.

I ported the P51 and did some other stuff right after I bought it new, and it has never suffered the indignity of pulling a round-filed chain. Many years of service out of that saw.

Of the many saws I've owned (I used to cut timber for a living), other favorites were a hopped-up P42, my Husky 2100, and a Jonsereds 801. I think that makes five saws to answer the original question.


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 10, 2016)

Poulan 3400 Countervibe(or variant) or Homelite SXLAO-W for 50cc Class.


----------



## Addicted2HP (Feb 10, 2016)

Remember growing up and my farther having 2 "favorite" saws. Jonsereds 451e and Echo 610evl. I still have them both. Always loved the sound of the echo twin.


----------



## paul hill (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice thread idea.

I have little to no experience with most of the saws mentioned and many of them were gone before I got into running saws. It sounds like there were a lot of great saws from that era that folks still remember fondly.

It's great to see the Pioneer P series saws mentioned several times here
as those are the ones I have some experience with and love to cut with. The 62 from Chainsaw Jim and the 51 from Hillwilliam sure look like they'd give anything in their class a solid run for their money. Great videos of those strong running saws.


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood (Feb 11, 2016)

3700 counter vibe
super 2 .


----------



## Blackbruin (Feb 11, 2016)

Jonsereds 49sp


----------



## president (Mar 31, 2016)

026,038,066,husky 162se,480,181se,2100


----------



## VinceGU05 (Mar 31, 2016)

skipster said:


> Great info folks!
> Around here,in Victoria,Australia,it was mainly Stihl and McCulloch.
> It seems every second saw i stumble over is a chainbrake 08s,so i will add that to my list. All the farmers had them,and some still use them. I know one old bloke in his 80's who has 5 that he bought new,and still uses.
> He decided he needed all the attachments,so got one with the drill,one with the concrete saw,an auger,a trimmer,and a normal saw. Great bloke,still working.
> So i would add the 08's to my list,as they are ,in our area at least,the most durable and common.


 you still got that beautiful twin or did you trade it already? i would have kept it personally.


----------



## rburg (Mar 31, 2016)

I only had 2 saws in the 70's and 80's. A homelike super ez automatic and a s50 Partner. These 2 cut all my wood for about 16 years.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Mar 31, 2016)

166 said:


> This has to make the '80s list.
> 
> Dolmar 120Si
> 
> View attachment 482865


 i got a 120si on the bench as we type!. it has one of the most wickedist idles.



I don't think anyone has mentioned the 084.


----------



## sundance (Mar 31, 2016)

Blackbruin said:


> Jonsereds 49sp



My only saw from that era was a Jonsereds 49SP.....still a favorite. Great saws.


----------



## AndrewF (Mar 31, 2016)

Before my time but I remember being 11 in 91 and suddenly being obsessed with chainsaws. My family thought it strange, given we were suburban and and had no history in forestry for Decades. 

I collected and read every chainsaw pamphlet I could get my hands on. No internet so this was the only way I could learn! Ha ha, marketing material! 

Anyway, long story short, my childhood fantasy was to own an Stihl 044, based on my thorough research! I still love that saw, eve tho it seemed to get watered down in more recent versions. The original 044 was the poster on my wall! 

Such a weird kid


----------



## skipster (Mar 31, 2016)

Andrew, although i didnt worship the 044 as a kid,i do now!


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Mar 31, 2016)

Growing up Northern Indiana mostly Homelite, big and loud. Super XL. Stihl 028 Super and 046

LoveStihlQuality


----------



## alderman (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm a Shindaiwa guy. I don't have 5 on the list but really have enjoyed using the 500 for a lot of firewood gathering. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tickhound93 (Mar 31, 2016)

LoveStihlQuality said:


> Growing up Northern Indiana mostly Homelite, big and loud. Super XL. Stihl 028 Super and 046
> 
> LoveStihlQuality


I didn't think the 046 wasn't introduced until the 90s?


----------



## svk (Mar 31, 2016)

Well there is a huge difference from a top saw of the early 70's to one of the late 80's.

Personally I would like to have one of every Husky from 60cc and up from this era. Although I do have a soft spot for Homelites and Macs too.


----------



## Iron.and.bark (Apr 1, 2016)

rupedoggy said:


> I haven't seen any mention of the 680, 690, and 603 Solo. Mike



Have now.

In no particular order, just saws I have had the most fun with 

Solo 603
Stihl 07S
Dolmar 166 (Mac super 118)
Mac sp 125
Dolmar 116si


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Apr 1, 2016)

tickhound93 said:


> I didn't think the 046 wasn't introduced until the 90s?


Yep sorry. I'll make an extra vote 028s

LoveStihlQuality


----------



## Toyboy (Apr 1, 2016)

I used rental Remington's for the small jobs I had until the tornado hit us in 1971 and I got my first "mine" saw which was a Pioneer P20. That saw had never missed a beat when I traded it in 96


----------



## Dieseljeeper (Apr 2, 2016)

My favorite saws that I've owned/own are a Stihl 066, Stihl o64, a couple of homelite super xls and a mac 10-10


----------



## skipster (Apr 3, 2016)

Agree with you on the 064,I really like mine


----------



## duckman (Apr 3, 2016)

lot of great saws in the 70's & 80's . the poulan 245A was one of my favorites. $350 in 1979


----------



## carpy929rr (Jun 25, 2016)

I'd say my all-time favorite saw is my Pro Mac 800. Second, a hand me down Poulan 3400 countervibe. Then a 10-10s.Y'all might laugh, but I love my Mini Mac 35. She's a pain in the @$$ to get started, but once it's going it screams.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jun 25, 2016)

just 5 huh?......064, 044, 084, Pioneer 650, 372XP
last one was hard to decide and hard to admit


----------



## hseII (Jun 25, 2016)

Definitive Dave said:


> just 5 huh?......064, 044, 084, Pioneer 650, 372XP
> last one was hard to decide and hard to admit



372 in the 80s?


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jun 25, 2016)

3+7+2=1984












right?
I'll be over here eating paste
Dave


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm really fond of my newly acquired pro mac 850


----------



## hseII (Jun 25, 2016)

Definitive Dave said:


> 3+7+2=1984
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you beveraging again?

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/first-year-the-husqvarna-372xp-was-producted.199184/


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jun 25, 2016)

oh so we are gonna confuse my post by quoting facts now?!?!


----------



## hseII (Jun 25, 2016)

Definitive Dave said:


> oh so we are gonna confuse my post by quoting facts now?!?!
> View attachment 510036



Why those weren't even a twinkle in a Sweede's eye during the 1980s.


----------



## hseII (Jun 25, 2016)

For someone who likes all that's holy with the 2 color saws, you sure have acquired the single color sickness.

I hope you hired somebody to pick up all you lost bolts & nuts. 

#HuskyMechanicsGottaEatToo.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Definitive Dave (Jun 25, 2016)

I can not be dissuaded by truth.
I need to find a good local guy to do some wrenching for me on a few of these.
I suppose I could learn enough to fix them myself but I am worried a little of the evil knowledge of Huskys will crowd out some of my hard-earned Stihl smarts


----------



## hseII (Jun 25, 2016)

Now for my real contribution to this thread:

1. 044/046 
Same Series, so don't hate.
2. 064/066
" "
3. BP655
4. 288
5. 2100/2101xp


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jun 25, 2016)

so the 288 is older than the 372?
2+8+8=18
3+7+2=12
18 is older than 12 and legal in most states, you guys are just trying to confuse me.


----------



## hseII (Jun 25, 2016)

Definitive Dave said:


> so the 288 is older than the 372?
> 2+8+8=18
> 3+7+2=12
> 18 is older than 12 and legal in most states, you guys are just trying to confuse me.View attachment 510049
> View attachment 510050



Don't Move Here.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 25, 2016)

I am very fortunate to have many of the saw listed including the Jonsered 621, and a nice 910, any number of 10-10 and variants, the full line up of 82 cc McCulloch except for the CP/DX80, the KMS4, even the Poulan 3400CV, 3700CV, and the 5400. Even though I have a Dolmar 7900 with less than 10 tanks of fuel though it and a 90'2 vintage 036 Magnum, the vintage McCulloch and Poulan saws get called into service more often.






















My problem is not enough time or wood to cut to really be able to use them all. I would still like to have a P62 and BP655 one day.

Mark


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jun 25, 2016)

Amazing collection Mark, simply awesome.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 25, 2016)

I have a few other collectables that are outside the specified time frame:

McCulloch BP-1 1960/61




Solo 611 twin 1965




Echo EVL610 1986 horizontal opposed simultaneous firing twin cylinder - only one is mine, the other two belong to Guido Salvage.




Come to a GTG that I attend and you can run any or all of them.

Mark


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jun 26, 2016)

Definitive Dave said:


> I can not be dissuaded by truth.
> I need to find a good local guy to do some wrenching for me on a few of these.
> I suppose I could learn enough to fix them myself but I am worried a little of the evil knowledge of Huskys will crowd out some of my hard-earned Stihl smarts



Would be the other way around and replacing all the screws with T27 screws in those all orange thangs!![emoji12]


----------



## Powertrip (Jun 26, 2016)

Definitive Dave said:


> so the 288 is older than the 372?
> 2+8+8=18
> 3+7+2=12
> 18 is older than 12 and legal in most states, you guys are just trying to confuse me.View attachment 510049
> View attachment 510050



Details on that red and silver Stihl hotrod??? Looks like someone finally had Glock37 do clear powder coat!


Sent from my MX2020 Secure Satellite Uplink.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jun 26, 2016)

Powertrip said:


> Details on that red and silver Stihl hotrod??? Looks like someone finally had Glock37 do clear powder coat!
> Sent from my MX2020 Secure Satellite Uplink.



Maybe a dozen different guys were involved in building that saw and it has a number of custom parts in addition to the badass metal flake glossy paint job by Mike 
It is still waiting on a few bits and pieces and then I will finish the build thread I started about 20 months ago when we started building it 

I will say it started as a pallet of parts and a binder full of scans and a goofy idea.
Dave


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 26, 2016)

Cat d7g forget saw at home  lol 262 se 288, dolmar 120,Johnny reb 670 and 028


----------



## Powertrip (Jun 26, 2016)

Definitive Dave said:


> Maybe a dozen different guys were involved in building that saw and it has a number of custom parts in addition to the badass metal flake glossy paint job by Mike
> It is still waiting on a few bits and pieces and then I will finish the build thread I started about 20 months ago when we started building it
> 
> I will say it started as a pallet of parts and a binder full of scans and a goofy idea.
> Dave



I sent you a PM about a completely different saw project but now I have other ideas too! 

I will search for your build thread because that is an amazing machine...

Thanks for your response!


Sent from my MX2020 Secure Satellite Uplink.


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 26, 2016)

heimannm said:


> I have a few other collectables that are outside the specified time frame:
> 
> McCulloch BP-1 1960/61
> 
> ...


You sickos ain't got CAD...you bypassed Go way, way back, collected your $200...and straight to friggin' MAD!! ...damn what a hoard of two-stroke machines.


----------



## CascadeHusky (Jun 26, 2016)

Definitive Dave said:


> Maybe a dozen different guys were involved in building that saw and it has a number of custom parts in addition to the badass metal flake glossy paint job by Mike
> It is still waiting on a few bits and pieces and then I will finish the build thread I started about 20 months ago when we started building it
> 
> I will say it started as a pallet of parts and a binder full of scans and a goofy idea.
> Dave




I know nothing of 076s and care little for Stihls, but I couldn't help reposting your picture of that saw. Holy S#*$. That looks amazing.


----------



## president (Jun 26, 2016)

CascadeHusky said:


> View attachment 510189
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great sleeper looking exhaust


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 26, 2016)

heimannm said:


> I am very fortunate to have many of the saw listed including the Jonsered 621, and a nice 910, any number of 10-10 and variants, the full line up of 82 cc McCulloch except for the CP/DX80, the KMS4, even the Poulan 3400CV, 3700CV, and the 5400. Even though I have a Dolmar 7900 with less than 10 tanks of fuel though it and a 90'2 vintage 036 Magnum, the vintage McCulloch and Poulan saws get called into service more often.
> 
> View attachment 510052
> 
> ...




[email protected]&n why cant someone like you be my neighbor. you on one side. @hotshot on the other.


----------



## CascadeHusky (Jun 26, 2016)

president said:


> great sleeper looking exhaust



"Sleeper" is a subjective label, so no one calling it sleeper is wrong, but to me twin chrome/stainless exhaust outlet pipes isn't sleeper.

I'd be surprised if anyone else ever refers to any component of that saw as "sleeper".


----------



## heimannm (Jun 27, 2016)

I doubt anyone will be sleeping when that one fires up.

Not much of a Stihl guy but that one does make my eyes drool...

Mark


----------



## carpy929rr (Jun 27, 2016)

heimannm said:


> I am very fortunate to have many of the saw listed including the Jonsered 621, and a nice 910, any number of 10-10 and variants, the full line up of 82 cc McCulloch except for the CP/DX80, the KMS4, even the Poulan 3400CV, 3700CV, and the 5400. Even though I have a Dolmar 7900 with less than 10 tanks of fuel though it and a 90'2 vintage 036 Magnum, the vintage McCulloch and Poulan saws get called into service more often.
> 
> View attachment 510052
> 
> ...


Man, I'd love to see your collection someday! You could make money selling tours of your museum!


----------



## heimannm (Jun 27, 2016)

That is in the long term plan. I need to find a better place so I can display all of them at one time in one place.

Mark


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 27, 2016)

Small saw would have to be Partner 5000+ Jonsered 490 590 Poulan 325


----------



## Hoggwood (Jun 28, 2016)

Any of the big old Echo's. 3400-4000 series. XL-9xx's XL-76's. 630 Super Dupers. Poulan 3000's. 10-series. P-41.

Hardly any room for firewood in the truck after that.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jun 28, 2016)

I am surprised I didn't notice the Stihl 045 mentioned. Around 1978 I worked a short period for loggers and the best my memory we had all 045's and I thought most the other loggers we were around had them also. I heard a couple that used 051's or 075's also. The first firewood dealers I dealt with had a pair of 045's and my experience with the 045 was all positive, 1 vote for the 045. My dad had an xl 12 we used ( my dad and his 3 sons ) for virtually all our firewood and farm clean up with no significant problems so I bought 1 just like it when I started fire wood and I pushed it to its limits and never killed it, saw many others along the way about as durable as saw of as I seen so a vote for the xl 12 series. The 034 came out in the late 80's, and an 034 super was the first 1 of few new saws I bought for my personal use and has served me the best of any saw I owned as well I've seen many others continue for long periods of time and keep going. For as light as their built with plastic they seem to be very durable structurely also , so there is vote # 3. Vote # 4 would be the 041 AV for their durability, reliability and very usable torque. A ton of firewood dealers used them around here. I never used the 044 until later but my 044's have been a close favorite with my 034 s since I bought my first 1 about 6 or so years ago so it gets my vote also. 
Lot of other great saws out there I'd like to vote for also and bunches I never had much opportunity with I'm sure deserve votes. I did mean to mention the Sachs Dolmar 105 before I got to 5, tree services around here liked them better then the Stihl top handles and many farmers as well, always heard good about them and eventually got my own.


----------



## Robin Wood (Jun 28, 2016)

im offended no one mentioned stihl contra/070, echo 60s and husky 61


----------



## Dennbb (Jun 4, 2019)

skipster said:


> I'm interested in hearing what folks consider their 5 favorite saws from the 70's and 80's.
> Reliability,durability,collectability and most importantly,performance,are the main criteria,more than brand loyalty,and I'm especially interested in the less common makes like Dolmar etc as well as Stihl and Husky.
> I dont know enough about vintage saws to have much input, but I will start with the first 10mm Stihl 044 from 1989(i think?) which to me is my personal pick.
> Once i know more,I will add the other 4,but I'm keen to hear others opinions.


Husqvarna 162, McCullough Super Pro 125, Stihl 051, Pioneer P42 Western, Husqvarna 2100.


----------



## James Miller (Jun 4, 2019)

Only saws I have from that time period are a 111s jonsereds, 3400cv, and some s25s. But I'd take a 655BP and 5200cv if they come along at the right price.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 4, 2019)

heimannm said:


> That is in the long term plan. I need to find a better place so I can display all of them at one time in one place.
> 
> Mark



Fast forward to 2018/2019

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/vintage-chainsaw-museum.324440/

Mark


----------



## 2broke2ride (Jun 4, 2019)

Mcculloch 10-10 auto, Homelite Super XL/XL12, Jonsereds 70E, Husqvarna 266.
What did I win? Lol


----------



## heimannm (Jun 4, 2019)

...


----------



## sundance (Jun 4, 2019)

What's the Jonsereds? Nice looking saw.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 4, 2019)

70E


----------

